# Who should the Kings pick at 26 and 49?



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Simple question: Who should the Kings draft with the 26th and 49th picks in the draft? What positions should they address?

The Kings have a first and a second round pick for the first time in quite a while (the first time since 2001, when they picked Gerald Wallace and Maurice Jeffers(who?))

As of right now (5/24) www.nbadraft.net has the Kings picking Ryan Gomes with the 26th pick and Marcelo Huertas with the 49th pick.

Draftcity.com has them picking Predrag Samardziski with the 26th and Antonio Burks with the 49th.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*From ESPN Insider:*



> Several big (but not big-time) prospects should be hanging around when the Kings pick 26th, including high schooler Robert Swift and international players such as Peter John Ramos, Anderson Varejao, Johan Petro, Uros Slokar and Ha Seung Jin. American players such as David Harrison, Lawrence Roberts and Brandon Bass also could be around.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

26- Luke Jackson
49- Tony Allen


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

26- Kris Humphries
49- Romain Sato(if he drops)/Trevor Ariza


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I want them to get an athletic 2/3 in the first round and with the 49th pick, get a Euro who can stay overseas for a few years.


----------



## SIRHELMETSTEAM/KINGS4 (May 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> I want them to get an athletic 2/3 in the first round and with the 49th pick, get a Euro who can stay overseas for a few years.


I tend to agree with you, but i wouldn't mind staying away from Euro players period in the draft.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Snag Sergei Monya if you can at 26.

You could do worse than Jan Jagla or Chris Garnett at 49. Brandon Bass may still be available at that point if he declares.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Snag Sergei Monya if you can at 26.
> 
> You could do worse than Jan Jagla or Chris Garnett at 49. Brandon Bass may still be available at that point if he declares.


:yes: Monya would be a good pick that late in the 1st Round, if he's already gone I'd say take a good look at Kirk Snyder. He has the size and ability to be a good SG and a potential replacement for Doug Christie. The 2nd Round is pretty much a crap shoot at this point, but if you don't pick up your 2/3 in the 1st Round, Christian Drejer, Romain Sato, Darius Rice and Rickey Paulding are some guys the Kings could look at with the 49th pick.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I was thinking about Monya as well, but will he be around at 26?

Maybe Victor Khryapa will be around...they seem like similar players (from what I have read).


----------



## Dark Praetor (Mar 20, 2004)

How about Robert Swift and Al Jefferson as potential first-rounders?


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> 26- Luke Jackson


What can he provide?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja</b>!
> 
> 
> What can he provide?


http://draftcity.com/lukejackson.htm
http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/lukejackson.asp


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I might actually take Peja Samardziski in the first round, and take a look at the *many* athletic or sweet-shot 2/3s in the second round. Guys like Tim Pickett, Kevin Smith, Romain Sato, Rickey Paulding, Christian Drejer, Matt Freije or Delonte West.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wing players are a dime a dozen. Draft Samardziski and pick up wing players anywhere you can. Let Peja stay overseas for a year (to help Vlade's team), re-sign Vlade to the minimum and make one more run at it with a healthy Webber, Jackson and Miller.


----------



## sjfinest5 (Mar 27, 2003)

if i was the kings i would draft Kirk Snyder at 26 beause he is very athletic and they lack in that department
at 49 get a big man and let him develop, the guy i was thinkin about is Chris Garnett, he can become a solid player in a couple of years IMO


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sjfinest5</b>!
> if i was the kings i would draft Kirk Snyder at 26 beause he is very athletic and they lack in that department
> at 49 get a big man and let him develop, the guy i was thinkin about is Chris Garnett, he can become a solid player in a couple of years IMO


They could get an athletic guy through FA very easily. They should hope one of the foreign bigs like Petro or Samardziski falls to them. Brad Miller is looking like he is a PF, not a C.


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> http://draftcity.com/lukejackson.htm
> http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/lukejackson.asp


naw, we don't need a player like him.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I dont know about Brad being a PF more than a C. He may be a true center/forward, like, he can really play then both well because of versatility and skill, like Tim Duncan (of course to a lesser degree), not like guys who are labeled c/f's because of what they cant do


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

UPDATE: (5/27)

[u]www.draftcity.com[/u]

26. JR Smith 
49. Ivan Koljevic 

[u]www.nbadraft.net[/u]

26. Sasha Vujacic  
49. Matt Freije


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

ESPN Insider says that the Kings are keeping their eye on Donta Smith


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://hoopshype.com/past_workouts.htm

So far, they have worked out Aerick Sanders, Luke Jackson, Rickey Paulding, Donta Smith, and Rich Melzer.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> ESPN Insider says that the Kings are keeping their eye on Donta Smith


Here is a recap of what Insider said:

- He reminds many of Ron Artest, but offensively, he is way ahead of where Artest was when he declared.
- Good shooter, can put it on the floor and get to the basket, uses his strength to post up
- His ballhandling and passing are impressive, some believe he could be a point-forward.
- 7-foot-1 wingspan

His stock is down because he is inexperienced and "a tattered legacy for junior college prospects who go straight to the pros."


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

would he be a second round pick or could he possibly somehow work himself into the first round? ive never even heard of the guy


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> would he be a second round pick or could he possibly somehow work himself into the first round? ive never even heard of the guy


I'm not sure...NBADraft.net has him at 44 right now.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Smith's stock rising 



> Sacramento Kings Director of Player Personnel, Jerry Reynolds, got a birds-eye view of Smith at a workout Monday. Smith worked out with Oregon's Luke Jackson, Missouri's Ricky Paulding, and Austin Nichols of Humboldt State.
> 
> Reynolds liked what he saw.
> 
> ...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

I want the Kings to take Rafael Araujo with the 26th pick, i don't know if he will fall that far but he is the ideal Kings Player. Big man with very good passing skills and great footwork and a nice touch, and he will actual BATTLE his *** off for a rebound.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> I want the Kings to take Rafael Araujo with the 26th pick, i don't know if he will fall that far but he is the ideal Kings Player. Big man with very good passing skills and great footwork and a nice touch, and he will actual BATTLE his *** off for a rebound.


I agree, it would be great to get him, but most mocks have him going in the top 15.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree, it would be great to get him, but most mocks have him going in the top 15.


Peja Vu whats with the Pistons avatar?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Peja Vu whats with the Pistons avatar?


I have to support them against the Lakers


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> I have to support them against the Lakers


Good Answer


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Update: 6/5

NBADraft.net : Sasha Vujacic, Matt Freije

DraftWorld : Peja Samardziski, Michael Morandais

CBS SportsLine : Robert Swift

HoopsHype : Luke Jackson

DraftCity.com : Roko Leni Ukic, Romain Sato


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Anybody have any news on who they have worked out? I haven't heard anything since this:



> http://hoopshype.com/past_workouts.htm
> 
> So far, they have worked out Aerick Sanders, Luke Jackson, Rickey Paulding, Donta Smith, and Rich Melzer.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Update: 6/5
> 
> NBADraft.net : Sasha Vujacic, Matt Freije
> ...


I don't think they should take more europeans. Take some athletic guys that will rebound and block. :yes:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think they should take more europeans. Take some athletic guys that will rebound and block. :yes:


I totally agree, most European's don't have a killler instinct in them.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings 2004 Draft Index


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The NBA Draft is on Thursday!!! Here are some updated mocks:

nbadraft.net : Victor Khryapa , Ricky Minard  

draftcity.com : Aleksander Vujacic , Antonio Burks 

draftworld.net : Kevin Martin, Andre Emmett

hoopshype.com: Donta Smith 

sportsillustrated.com : Donta Smith

InsideHoops.com : Beno Udrih


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Sacramento Kings have the 26th pick the 2004 Draft for the first time in team history. Here are the last 10 players taken at #26: 

Rather underwhelming :sigh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kevin Martin had a good workout with the Kings:

http://cgi.citizen-times.com/cgi-bin/story/sports/56910



> Ever since the first one or two workouts in late May, I've been getting better every time. I feel confident out there. At Denver, I worked out against J.R. Smith. Afterward, they told us they were impressed by both of us. I shot best at Sacramento on Tuesday. The one-on-one part always goes well. No one has shut me down yet. That's the strength of my game.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> The Sacramento Kings have the 26th pick the 2004 Draft for the first time in team history. Here are the last 10 players taken at #26:
> 
> Rather underwhelming :sigh:


i would kill to have Dalembert on the Kings...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

For Petrie, trading up in draft looks unlikely


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> i would kill to have Dalembert on the Kings...


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## KINGSFREAK!!! (Jun 21, 2004)

Kevin Martin looks like the ideal pick. He can shoot, he can score, he can even play some defense. Put him under Christie's wing, and he should be a good player for the future.


----------

